# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  El cumplimiento de los plazos en la administración pública;  anhelo imposible

## wgalloso

*EL CUMPLIMIENTO DE LOS PLAZOS EN LA ADMINISTRACION PUBLICA; ANHELO IMPOSIBLE*   *WALTER GALLOSO MARIÑOS  ASESOR LEGAL - Tf. 980825651*   Uno de los grandes problemas, que tenemos todos los administrados cuando realizamos algún trámite en la administración pública es la de lidiar día a día con el cumplimiento de los plazos, para poder obtener lo solicitado.  Para graficar lo señalado, podemos poner como ejemplo, si necesitamos efectuar la independización de un predio rústico, al Reglamento del Registro de Predios, solicita:  1. Cuando el predio a independizar se encuentra ubicado en zonas catastradas, se requieren los certificados catastrales del área a independizar y del área remanente, (), visado por el órgano competente, salvo que dicha información se encuentre contenida en los certificados catastrales.- 2. Cuando el predio a independizar se encuentra ubicado en zonas no catastradas pero cuenta con plano catastral, se requieren el plano catastral del área a independizar en el que conste su código catastral, plano catastral del área remanente y el plano de independización (), debidamente visado por el órgano competente,(); 3. Cuando el predio a independizar se encuentra ubicado en zonas no catastradas y no cuenta con plano catastral, se requieren el plano firmado por verificador donde se indique el área, linderos y medidas perimétricas, tanto del área independizada como del área remanente debidamente visado por el órgano competente.  Teniendo como base dichos requisitos, nos encontramos que el ente competente para la emisión de los certificados catastrales es COFOPRI ( quien a asumido las funciones del antiguo y desparecido PETT); lo cual motivará tener que recurrir a dicha entidad y verificar en su TUPA (Texto Único de Procedimientos Administrativos), los requisitos cumplir y el PLAZO que demanda su emisión.  Siendo así encontramos en dicho instrumento legal que debe regir, para la emisión de los certificados catastrales de los predios, se solicita, cono único requisito el pago de una tasa y el plazo para su emisión debería ser de dos días útiles y el ente competente es la oficina ejecutora descentralizada según lo establecido por la Resolución Directoral N° 032-2007-COFOPRI-DE, de fecha 26/0/06/07; por la cual establecen disposiciones para la tramitación y Resolución de Procedimientos Administrativos en el TUPA del extinto PETT en tanto el COFOPRI, adecua su TUPA.  Sin embargo la realidad es otra, pues la nueva burocracia que tiene a su cargo la administración de COFOPRI (en las oficinas de Ica); vienen demorando la expedición de dichos certificados, mas de dos meses, y han establecido su propio procedimiento al margen de lo establecido por el TUPA, pues primero lo pasan a la oficina de asesoría legal, para opinión (yo no se que tendrían que opinar sobre una cuestión técnica), de allí, lo pasan al órgano técnico para la emisión del certificado catastral.  Esta práctica burocrática afecta al usuario que desea regularizar o sanear sus predios rústicos, pues ven postergados sus derechos por la insana práctica de una burocracia inoperante enquistada en una Institución del Estado, cuyos resultados dejan mucho que desear; por lo que esperamos, que las autoridades del sector competente tomen cartas en el asunto y resuelvan estas malas praxis en beneficio de los usuarios.Temas similares: Artículo: MEF asegura que será radical con cumplimiento de objetivos de inclusión social La administracion  pública y la agricultura Artículo: Perú y EEUU revisarán cumplimiento del anexo forestal del TLC en Washington Artículo: Textileros buscan acuerdo con Mincetur para fiscalizar cumplimiento de normas de origen en TLC Ejecutivo designa a Superintendente Nacional de Administración Tributaria

----------

